

Conversion Goals...sounds fancy, but what the hell are they? - lessallan
http://b.lesseverything.com/2011/4/19/conversion-goals-sounds-fancy-but-what-the-hell-are-they

======
jkoertge
This is a great post.

Back in the real estate days, it was all about building value.

We used to say when an objection to price came up, it was because enough value
hadn't been built into the product presentation. We had to tweak our pitch and
start again.

When people have an issue with the price, it's usually because of lack of
information, not that the product isn't worth it. Unless you're charging an
arm and a leg for a piece of crap product, in which case you should fail, so
you'll learn to build a better product.

------
auston
This feels a lot like Kevin Hale's talk where he talks about courting the
customer as if you're in a relationship.

If you have ONE big button & no links to tours or anything, it feels like
you're trying to "get it on" right from the get-go. Where as you should be
selling your work-flow or time-saver or sanity-preserving app.

------
thewordpainter
it's always good to hear what other people are looking at.

" you're app costs how much? If they've gotten here too quickly, they'll see
the price and run. Maybe your price is just too high. Look at the bounce rate
of your application on that pricing page. " i think that's a great tip. if
they're interested in paying, only then should they check out the pricing.
convince them that the product has value before they start to consider ponying
up.

------
jckay
Its crazy how much business is similar to both dating and friendship. I find
those people who I enjoy working with the most, treat them very similarly.

